# 129 Satellite Minimums



## TimG517 (Jan 2, 2007)

I was a dish technician until November when I moved from Detroit to Los Angeles for a new job.

I had my dish installed here (Lancaster, CA). It was doing OK for a few months. Now, since the wind has picked up the locals in HD and any of the other "free HD" (HBO, Sports Pack) are pixelating A LOT, and once in a while the searching for satellite screen pops up.

I know my dish needs to be re-tuned and most likely more secure. 

Does anyone know the minimums I am supposed to be hitting on the 129 satellite, and what transponders? When I left my Dish job in Detroit the minimums for the 129 were not relased. I know we were usually in the upper 40's to 50's but can't remember the transponders.

Thanks.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

35+ would enough, but from your location I would expect 50+. Strange question from dish tech.


----------



## TimG517 (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks. I would think 60s in LA. Why's that a strange question? I was a tech for 7 months 6 months ago. That was 2500 miles away from where I live now. When I left the 129 (1000.2) wasn't used a whole lot and we definately didn't know the minimums or transponders for it. In Detroit if you get the 119 to be in the upper 70's you will almost always be good with the 110 and you would get in the 40's on the 129 on whatever transponder the superbuddy defaulted to. 
But thanks anyway


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I have my number written somewhere, but counting variations in dish setup, LNBFs,cables,connectors,switches, weather,trees, bees  etc, they could be better on your side. But main point is what SS would be enough for sunny/cloudy/heavy storm day ? 
If you will see during thunderstorm at least 35 then everything is OK. Kosher.


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

Guy just left repointing my 61.5 to 129. My HD locals were in 70's, now in 30's (35), is that normal for Austin? It's a sunny day.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

That does not sound so good to me.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

tcatdbs said:


> Guy just left repointing my 61.5 to 129. My HD locals were in 70's, now in 30's (35), is that normal for Austin? It's a sunny day.


In Denver, the numbers on my spot beams (for locals) is well in the 80s. and being that I am NNW of you a bit you should have similar numbers. I will say, when you get your first thunderstorm, you will lose everything on 129. You might want to call DSIH back to get your dish repeaked.


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

I just "adjusted" the Dish and got my HD locals on 129/TP12 up to 43. Most other 129 TPs are 51-63. I tweaked AZ ans EL a little at a time and this is the best it will do. It is a little overcast today, so hopefully I'll be OK.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

I just had my 110/119+61.5 setup replaced with a 1000.2 (WA).

I am seeing SS in the 50's now for 129. All is well.

My 61.5 would continue recording down to a signal strength of *12*! I was having a lot of drop outs, especially the HD locals. There would be pixelization, missing segments, or even whole shows missing.

For 129, in this thread, http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2420189#post2420189, a SE_Sooner reports having problems at 15 to 18 for Tulsa locals.


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

Be nice to have a post that had signal strength readings from different areas. My worse transponder is HD Locals at Sat 129-SP22; 35ish when cloudy, 42ish "normal". I find it odd that the strongest transponder is #21 (77ish), looking at the chart is only used for "Dish-info" and "Engineering" and "Business". I'm happy with the realign from 61.5 to 129, Indie and Retro are great.


----------

